# Anthony's Systems



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Two systems right now: HT and Stereo Room. Pics to come later when I get them both clean enough to be proud of 

HT:
Marantz SR-18 receiver (used as AV preamp)
Outlaw 750 power amp
Magnepan 10.1 fronts 
Magnepan MCMC1 rears
NHT 1259 (DIY special) subwoofer
NHT SA-2 subwoofer amp
Behringer Feedback Destroyer (not sure of model #, but it's over 5 years old)
Sanyo PLV-Z4 projector (720p, LCD)
Optoma Greywolf II fixed frame screen, 92"
Xbox
Monster 3500 power center
Panasonic RP-91N DVD player (soon to be the DVD-Audio player in the 2Ch room)
Motorola HDTV DVR box with Verizon Fios
Philips SVHS player (no idea why I bother hooking this thing up)

Soon: Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player


2 Channel Room:
Adire Audio HE10.1 (another 10.1 speaker name, weird)
Antique Sound Labs Wave8's
Bottlehead Foreplay Preamp
Sony MiniDisc deck
Marantz Tape deck
Soon: Panasonic RP91N DVD player

I also have a media server in the office with all my CD's ripped to FLAC. I stream them to work and use my laptop with SoftSqueeze to listen. Eventually the wife and I plan on getting two Squeezebox's for both systems for full access to our entire library.


----------

